# Perth Gathering - January



## JasonY (2/12/04)

Ok well its my turn to host a brew day for the Perth chapter of AHB and of course any interstate visitors we have in town at the time. How does Saturday the 8th sounds to all, looks like Hoops will be leaving on the 9th so with a day of sampling & brewing he should get a good nights sleep for the long journey home!

- I will provide some non-vegetarian bbq food.
- Bring some of your brews for a sample.
- Hopefully I will have a couple of kegs to sample if XMAS doesn't clean me out!
- As per other brew days I will mash in @12pm so all are welcome from just before then onwards. No idea what to brew but if anyone has any ideas post em here. My brew rig should be a bit less automated than ashers so there are some hands on parts to the process  

Probably be hot as hell but I have a nice big patio to hide under and if worse comes to worse I can set the hose onto you all. Oh and my dog isn't anywhere as frightening as Captain Sensibles!

So whos interested?


----------



## Goat (2/12/04)

Count me in Jason !


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/12/04)

Cant guarantee I will be in Perth, but pretty likely, so will almost certainly be there, unless my cape gets caught by a bus on the freeway on the way down.


----------



## Chatty (2/12/04)

Should be able to make it - we're flying out on the 9th as well. Just have to see what SWMBO thinks of the idea though. No chance I'll be able to bring some samples though because they'll be in the wrong state - does anyone object?

Chatty


----------



## JasonY (2/12/04)

I am sure we won't be thirsty! Will be good if you can make it, just give the wife the credit card and set her loose in the city h34r:


----------



## deebee (2/12/04)

Sounds good.


----------



## barfridge (2/12/04)

The boss will probabily want me to work that Saturday, but of course this is far more important than that poor c#%*!

Count me in.
Where are you JasonY? Somewhere down Freo way springs to mind.


----------



## JasonY (2/12/04)

Atwell, will PM details closer to the date. Probably earlier to Hoops & Chatty if they are coming.


----------



## Chatty (2/12/04)

Yeah, that'd be good. Will wait for details then.

Chatty


----------



## Hoops (2/12/04)

Yeah that would be good to get contact details before I leave as I will only occassionally be able to get onto a computer once I have left home.


----------



## Hoops (2/12/04)

:mellow: forgot to mention - yeah I'm keen and unless something goes tits-up I will be there for sure.

Hoops


----------



## Asher (3/12/04)

I'm in ....
Was a bit worried I'd have a clash with the annual keg-on-athon that a mate has every year.... but its been postponed due to an unforeseen trip to Libya!
Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (19/12/04)

Bringing it back to the top if someone missed it b4


----------



## big d (19/12/04)

would love to come jaysony unfortunately i will be in cairns how ever im planning on a few trips to perth during the year so will keep you sand people well informed in case there is any gatherings to go too or that we can arrange.

cheers
big d


----------



## JasonY (20/12/04)

That's a shame bigd  but I guess that will give us an excuse for more gatherings when our northern brewers come down.


----------



## Asher (20/12/04)

Had a taste of the next batch of 'GT' lager on the weekend... mmmm so good.... 
Will bring a party pig full to brewday!!!

Asher for now


----------



## Hoops (20/12/04)

In Perth, kegs at the ready.

So we're still looking at the 8th Jan?


----------



## JasonY (20/12/04)

Yep, still have to decide what to brew  

Did you drag kegs all the way over here! Serious stuff


----------



## Hoops (20/12/04)

JasonY said:


> Did you drag kegs all the way over here! Serious stuff


Yep, they are all now "ute conditioned" which consists of 1 week in the back of the ute at room temp driving across Australia.
I have 18L oatmeal stout, 15L GTR lager, 10L corona clone and 15L Pale Ale.
:chug:


----------



## Goat (20/12/04)

bloody hell Hoops - you are keen ! good work.


----------



## JasonY (2/1/05)

Ok I will start PM'ing ppl tomorrow so far looks like:

Goat
Asher
BigAl? 
Captn Sensible (Lurker)
Deebee
Barfridge
Hoops (already PM'd)
Chatty (Already PM'd)

If you don't hear from me then PM me. If you are a slack bastard and haven't replied to the thread then now is your chance.

The plan for the brew after todays drinks is to bring 500g of a malt of your choice and we will brew with what shows up . Post what you are bringing so we can keep track of where we are at for the sake of producing a drinkable beer (I don't know that 500g of roast will promote diversity!). I will provide the hops but feel free to throw in suggestions.

Also vote for a yeast, I have:

1272 - American Ale II
1098 - British Ale Yeast
1968 - London ESB
1028 - London Ale
2308 - Munich Lager
3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen 
3944 - Belgian Witbier

I will nominate 500g of munich to kick it off.

Jason


----------



## Batz (2/1/05)

Hoops said:


> JasonY said:
> 
> 
> > Did you drag kegs all the way over here! Serious stuff
> ...


 A legend , want to drive them a little bit further?

It's only 1700 km?.....Come on visit Batz Brewery

Batz h34r:


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/1/05)

Jason - add Ant to the PM list, he said he thought he could make it Saturday.

I'm bringing 500g of Marris Otter. Beer stocks are limited so for sampling it will be an oatmeal stout and an ordinary bitter.

Come on other Perth guys - Vlad - Vlads Mum - Tony - DAB - must be others. These days are always good fun, you can talk beer, drink beer, think beer, make beer, without everyone around you telling you to shut the flocc up.


----------



## JasonY (3/1/05)

Ok PMs sent to:

Goat
Asher
BigAl
Captn Sensible (Lurker)
Deebee
Barfridge
Ant
Ausdb

if you didn't get one then I have stuffed it up, let me know. Hoops & Chatty should already have the details I hope 

Oh and the 500g of grain thing isn't compulsory (especially for the out of states visitors!) I will make up the remainder of the grain bill on top of what ppl bring along. See you all on Saturday.

Jason


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/1/05)

I've got a family bbq on that afternoon so won't be able to make it.
What time do you intend kicking off, as I might be able to make a passing visit on the way through from work.


----------



## JasonY (3/1/05)

Will be mashing in about 12pm - 12:30pm. Let me know if you think you will make it.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/1/05)

so far yes, will stop by about 1.00


----------



## JasonY (3/1/05)

Sent you a PM vlad, hope to see you there.


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/1/05)

Is Vlads Mum coming as well?


----------



## Hoops (3/1/05)

I was only joking on Sunday but after driving to Mandurah today Atwell really is Nth Mandurah!


----------



## deebee (4/1/05)

Don't count me in fellas. I will see how the week pans out but not looking too crash hot right now.


----------



## JasonY (4/1/05)

Hoops said:


> I was only joking on Sunday but after driving to Mandurah today Atwell really is Nth Mandurah!


 Bah Mandurah is bloody miles away


----------



## Tony M (4/1/05)

[/QUOTE]Come on other Perth guys - Vlad - Vlads Mum - Tony - DAB - must be others. These days are always good fun, you can talk beer, drink beer, think beer, make beer, without everyone around you telling you to shut the flocc up.


> GL, Just picked up your plea.
> Am seriously tied up with inlaws this weekend and 38 years of marriage has taught me that to sneak out of camp on such an occasion would bring down the wrath of most gods known to man.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/1/05)

Guest Lurker- Mum is crossing the Andes by frog as we speak, so I should be safe for an hour or so.

I have the following malts in stock, which one should I bring:
maris otter
hoepfner pilsner
chocolate
black patent
melanoidin
caramalt
carapils


----------



## JasonY (4/1/05)

Hmm I am getting a bit worried about trying to put together a recipe from all these parcels of grain . I have quite a bit of grain so I am not that sure we need to go to all this trouble.

What do you all think, kill the grain idea?

Thinking the Munich Lager yeast will be the go, will fire it up tomorrow. In that vein it will be a lager no matter what grain we wind up using?


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/1/05)

OK, seems silly me dragging 500 g of Marris Otter down there when you have a sack of it. From the other brew days it can also be a bit of a hassle waiting for everyone to turn up before cranking the grain mill.


----------



## Asher (5/1/05)

Agree Jason...

You formulate the recipe.... I'll help drink it!!

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (5/1/05)

Ok then I will take two votes as a majority  don't worry about bringing grain!


----------



## Goat (5/1/05)

Yep, you might be right there Jason. It was a nice idea but a bit of a PITA in reality

I personally like the idea of bringing a bottle of something interesting from the IBS as a bit of a token


----------



## JasonY (5/1/05)

Well I have built a CFWC & new boiler to break in on saturday so that should make for a small disaster of sorts  Should be ok I hope except it is going to be tricky to find out the temp of the boiler in its current setup 

Anyone know a place that sells cheap bulkhead temp probes?


----------



## Jethro (5/1/05)

8th of Jan hey Hm my Dads 70th birthday wine and curry night cant quite get out of that, have a great time lads hope to catch up a future brew day Cheers Jethro


----------



## barfridge (6/1/05)

It's not looking good for me I'm afraid. Looks like I might have to sit this one out.

I hope you all have a fantastic time without me *sob*


----------



## Asher (6/1/05)

> it is going to be tricky to find out the temp of the boiler in its current setup



.... my guess is 101deg. depending on OG :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jokes asside, If you can sort out a 1/2" nipple bulkhead fitting in your boiler I can bring along one of mine for the day & we can just screw it in.....
I use a 1/2" nipple with 1 male & 1 female end. Put the male thread thrugh my boiler clamping with a nut on the inside. This leaves the female thread on the outside ready for the temp gauge to be screwed straight in. can be pluged easily if you want to remove gauge too....
I don't use a temp gauge on my boiler. but I want to get one....

BTW

Look out......"Trash Mash Al" is coming... He heard you had a new CFWC and is bringing his tape measure!!!

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (6/1/05)

Woops I should have said new HLT 

The CFWC seems to work, the fittings on the ends are just the black irrigarion jobs with high temp silicon ect to seal the relevant bits (cheapo!), don't worry there is no silicon where the beer flows 

Going to try and make a thermowell and put one of the PC temp probes in and see if I can also commission the wireless monitoring part of the system also .... it may look dodgey but I should be able to watch the temp on the laptop!


----------



## JasonY (6/1/05)

Well I am thinking of trying for a Munich Dunkel for the brew. Bear in mind I have never brewed one and don't have a proven recipe, in any event it will be a darkish lager.

Any ideas for refining this recipe?


```
A ProMash Recipe Report



BJCP Style and Style Guidelines

-------------------------------



13-A European Dark Lager, Munich Dunkel



Min OG: 1.046  Max OG: 1.058

Min IBU:  20  Max IBU:  28

Min Clr:  24  Max Clr:  55 Color in EBC



Recipe Specifics

----------------



Batch Size (L):     23.00  Wort Size (L):   23.00

Total Grain (kg):     4.95

Anticipated OG:     1.051  Plato:       12.60

Anticipated EBC:     27.4

Anticipated IBU:     23.7

Brewhouse Efficiency:    75 %

Wort Boil Time:       60  Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar



  %   Amount   Name             Origin    Potential EBC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 86.9   4.30 kg. Hoepfner Munich Malt     Germany    317.42   18

 6.1   0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraamber      Germany    309.07   70

 1.0   0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt      Australia   267.30  750

 2.0   0.10 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin      Germany    309.07   40

 4.0   0.20 kg. Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils  Germany    300.71   3



Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).





Hops



  Amount   Name               Form  Alpha IBU Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 26.00 g.   Perle               Whole  8.25 23.7 60 min.





Yeast

-----



WYeast 2308 Munich Lager
```


----------



## JasonY (7/1/05)

Will aim to mash in closer to 12pm I think in the interest in getting it finished at a reasonable hour  see you there


----------



## Batz (7/1/05)

JasonY said:


> in the interest in getting it finished at a reasonable hour


 Ha Ha Ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I bet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Good luck Jason

Batz h34r:


----------



## big d (7/1/05)

:lol: :lol: 
just dont run out of gas as i did on my last brew.this had me scampering to all the neighbours looking for a gas bottle.no luck and the wife had the car.
was a very lowly boil with just the immersion to rely on.
have a good brew day jasony.  

cheers
big d


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/1/05)

Thanks to Jason for another successful Perth brew day yesterday. Some good beers, lots of beer talk, a taste-off between three different oatmeal stouts, and nothing in the brewery blew up. Mind you those chilli sausages were a bit on the warm side.

Those who didnt make it missed the instrumented HLT wirelessly broadcasting its temperature every 3 s to all computers in the suburb and a good example of how to make cheap cfc fittings.


----------



## Asher (9/1/05)

Its now 8:00 Sunday morning.... It wont be long now till that chilli sausage comes to revisit!  

Good brew day Jason.

Plenty of good beers.
- Got to try two very different interpretations of a belgian wit from Goat & Vlad
- Some good lagers from Jason & trash mash Al
- 3 nice Oatmeal stouts. All slightly different... would be hard to judge a winner between them...

Asher for now


----------



## Doc (9/1/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Those who didnt make it missed the instrumented HLT wirelessly broadcasting its temperature every 3 s to all computers in the suburb


 Sounds like a great day. 
And the wireless HLT temp gauge sounds interesting. Any more details ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/1/05)

Ditto, nice one Jason.
Looks like I left at the right time, before the chilli snags, would have gone well with the wasabi coated peas.


----------



## JasonY (9/1/05)

Thanks for coming around all, hopefully the beer will turn out  Sitting comfortably in the freezer atm, fermentation not quite going yet! All the beers tasted were excellent and my diacetyle ridden bitter shall be recieving a stint out of the fridge to see if clears itself up (I can save some for you before I try and fix it Goat ) 

I will think twice before getting those chilli snaggas again  tasty but bloody hot!

Doc, the wireless part was using the ozitronics temp sensors that Andrew uses here. These are connected via a fly lead to a spare PC out of the way which has a wireless network cark. After that I connect to that PC using the laptop and watch everything from there .... I have written a crappy app in vb.net which you can see bleow (lost the data for yesterday ) 

Next stage is to connect the relay out board and integrate it into the program so I can control the HLT temp etc from the PC ... tidy up the app and anyone can have it if they are interested (wil require .NEt so W2k or XP ....)


----------



## Goat (9/1/05)

Thanks Jason - it was another great day !

I have to get one of those temp sensors - that was great. Its even worth considering conversion to an electric HLT so I can use the relay board... mmmm remote controlled HLT.........

Loved the Munich Helles too.... and the cloves in the Wit - nice work Vlad !


----------



## JasonY (9/1/05)

Someone has left a pair of glarefoil sunglasses at my place? Any takers?


----------



## BigAl (9/1/05)

Was a great day Jase,  
Always good to get together in drink great craftbrewed beer and put some of the names to faces.

I will have to get on with it and sort day out at Als Brewhaus and bar.
Cheers.


----------



## Chatty (9/1/05)

My sincerest apologies gentlemen, I was unavoidably detained out in the bush! I had been at my girlfriends place down south and she didn't want to head back to go to a brew day :huh: . Fancy that... I was looking forward to it as well as it is about my only chance to get to a brew day till I'm back in Perth.

Once again, my deepest apologies, I can see that a good day was had by all anyway.

Chatty


----------



## deebee (9/1/05)

Sounds like fun. Wish I'd been there too.


----------



## JasonY (31/1/05)

Well I kegged the brew today. There was enoug left over for me to force carbonate a PET bottle for a sample! Looking to be a good beer, nice deep brown with a reddish hue, malty aroma. Flavour is nice and malty with a nice chocolate tone, medium body and a noce clean finish. 

Now I will have to save half of the keg to bring to the next gathering  could be risky! Will try and post a PET or two to Hoops to sample. 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Hoops (14/12/05)

JasonY said:


> Well I kegged the brew today. There was enoug left over for me to force carbonate a PET bottle for a sample! Looking to be a good beer, nice deep brown with a reddish hue, malty aroma. Flavour is nice and malty with a nice chocolate tone, medium body and a noce clean finish.
> 
> Now I will have to save half of the keg to bring to the next gathering  could be risky! Will try and post a PET or two to Hoops to sample.
> 
> ...


So Jason still have any of that beer left for me to try?????

Hoops


----------



## JasonY (14/12/05)

oh crap, I am a lazy bastard! I would try and fib and say that I did but with the hot summer and all ...  how about a substitute brew (a better one )


----------



## Hoops (14/12/05)

Hahah no worries sounds good to me.
Hopefully I will have some Wit and Irish Red Ale for you to try.

Hoops


----------



## JasonY (14/12/05)

Will make sur eI bring a couple of bottles for you to Vlad's.

Come to think of it I am not sure many ppl got to taste that beer at all


----------

